
Consider the Possibility That Trump Is Right About China - born_a_skeptic
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/04/consider-possibility-trump-right-china/609493/
======
necovek
Whether Trump is right about anything is completely orthogonal to whether
something is true.

Trump has proven repeatedly not to base his opinions on facts, so while his
opinions might coincide with facts from time to time is besides the point.

The article in question does not at all touch on how we got there and why
there is now public/office willingness to do something about it.

It has long been true about both US and China that they are not stopping at
much to achieve their global-ruler agendas, just in a slightly different way.
So there is no need to consider how China is doing that, we all know they are.
And the mention of US aid coming with no strings attached — ha.

And the most blatant explanation of the current trade war is the rising
economic standard in China, where salaries are not multiple orders of
magnitude smaller anymore, and the production costs are now not even an order
of magnitude lower than they would be in US. Which means that the globalist
capitalist system driven by big US businesses is getting close to not getting
any returns on making China richer and more equal economically. But this
discrepancy in standard of living has long been the driving force of USA's
purchasing power and middle class fortune.

~~~
born_a_skeptic
Politicians lie, so get over it. And honestly, I don't care if what he says
isn’t accurate all the time. I care that he is doing what is best for the
United States. And for the most part he is.

The most significant aspect of the article is that The Atlantic, a left-of-
center news publication, which usually doesn’t agree with Trump on anything,
agrees with Trump about China. That is not something that happens very often.

~~~
necovek
I disagree that whether someone agrees or disagrees with someone else is
worthy of an "article", and even less that it makes an article worthy (but
whether something is true or not, why that is, and what the consequences might
be, would make a good one — alas, this is not it).

You do have an important insight there: you believe—well, you claim that—Trump
is doing what's best for the US. I do not, but belief is usually not up for
debate.

